# Dario Marianelli (Pride & Prejudice)



## NiceMusic (Mar 25, 2006)

I have just bought the Pride & Predjudice cd ,having heard a track on classic fm last saturday.Track 9 "Liz on top of the world" is just beautiful but only runs for 1 min 30 seconds.When I heard this track being played on the radio it was very much longer or so i thought.
Does anyone know if this track is on another Dario Marianelli CD any where as I have searched but as yet no luck.

Many thanks.........


----------



## NiceMusic (Mar 25, 2006)

Found the answer myself,but thought it best I told you.Having played the CD again,track 15 "Your hands are cold" includes the music content from track9.Have come to the conclusion that this is the track that I heard on Classic FM as this track is over 5 mins long.

I can rest now.........search over


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad you found the answer, and thanks for letting us know!


----------

